# PowerPoint Videos laufen nicht weiter nach bisherigen Besuch.



## beckersbesters (1. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einem Powerpoint Projekt.

Ich habe mehrer PPTs: Wenn ich die start.ppt starte, und dann auf einen Link klicken öffnet er eine neue PPT mit einem Video drin, welches automatisch abspielt. Auf dieser Video PPT habe ich einen "zum Start zurück"-Button der wieder auf die start.ppt springt. Wenn ich nun wieder auf die Video PPT mit dem Video gehe spielt er das Video nicht mehr automatisch ab. Weil ja die PPTs wie einzelnen Ebenen übereinander liegen, und die Video PPT ja schon bereits gestartet wurde mit dem klick holt er die entsprechende Folie nur nach vorne.

Wie kann ich jetzt aber es trotzdem bewerkstelligen das er das Video dennoch beim wiederholten Besuch startet?

Danke....

cu


----------

